# New in-ear earphones



## sharingan (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello everyone My cowon em1 is about to die(loose connection at the jack side) so i am thinking about buying new one.
I have got three options 1) Soundmagic e30. 2) Signature accoustic c-12. 3)Sennheiser cx300-II(probably won't go for this because of the price). Now,i mainly use them with my lumia 520 sometimes with hp 15 p077tx,will my lumia 520 be a kind of bottleneck for the earphones mentioned above mainly c-12? Though i am going to upgrade to a better phone in few months(maybe lumia 1330 or 730 not sure!). I am willing to spend up to 2.7k and i mainly listen rap,electronic/dance,dubstep,rock,rarely metal. Please help me to choose earphones mentioned above and any better options other than the mentioned ones are welcome 

P.S: New here might have made mistakes sorry for that.


----------



## hitesh (Feb 22, 2015)

You Ok ordering from abroad ?

Cause then I'd recommend this - VSD3S (Non-detachable version) - Lend Me UR ears

Apart from few models already mentioned (E30, C-12, E10 etc), there aren't any good vfm IEM (within 4k) available here.


----------



## sharingan (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply hitesh. Actually i don't have any problem ordering it from abroad but the thing is its way over my budget.I already mentioned that i am willing to spend up to 2.7k and not more than that. 
If the mentioned earphones are the only vfm options in that range then which one would you guys recommend? also will lumia 520 be a bottleneck for the mentioned earphones?.


----------



## sharingan (Feb 22, 2015)

okay even vsd3s price comes down to around 2.7k if i order it, now i am confused between vsd3s and c-12.


----------



## hitesh (Feb 23, 2015)

sharingan said:


> okay even vsd3s price comes down to around 2.7k if i order it, now i am confused between vsd3s and c-12.



VSD3S is overall a better choice
Look at these reviews-
Signature Acoustics Elements C-12 | The Headphone List
Review: VSonic VSD3S, Ostry KC06 & Havi B3 Pro I


----------



## ratul (Feb 23, 2015)

+1 to VSD3(s).
I have VSD5 ordered from lmue only, have heard my brother's VSD3s, both are awesome and one of the best in this budget, just remember to baby them due to mediocre strain reliefs, other than that, build quality is good.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

+1 to VSD3(s)


----------



## sharingan (Feb 23, 2015)

Guys thanks for the reply.But including shipping vs3ds costs just about 3k. If i go for c-12 how much would i compromise in audio quality?
plus i am getting c-12 for 2.45k. 

Also you guys haven't told me about the bottleneck issue i.e., will my lumia 520 be a bottleneck for these earphones???


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2015)

sharingan said:


> Guys thanks for the reply.But including shipping vs3ds costs just about 3k. If i go for c-12 how much would i compromise in audio quality?
> plus i am getting c-12 for 2.45k.
> 
> Also you guys haven't told me about the bottleneck issue i.e., will my lumia 520 be a bottleneck for these earphones???



You will be requiring amplifier for getting the best quality out of your earphones.


----------



## ratul (Feb 24, 2015)

sharingan said:


> Guys thanks for the reply.But including shipping vs3ds costs just about 3k. If i go for c-12 how much would i compromise in audio quality?
> plus i am getting c-12 for 2.45k.
> 
> Also you guys haven't told me about the bottleneck issue i.e., will my lumia 520 be a bottleneck for these earphones???



hmm, haven't heard C-12's but the reviews show that they are really bass-heavy earphones with darker tone, and good soundstage. VSD3(s) are more on the neutral side with bass only present where needed, just slightly boosted. If you want heavy bass, go for C-12, for better overall clarity and soundstage imaging, go for VSD3(s).
And lumia might create a problem, my VSD5 didn't worked properly on my friend's lumia 720, says that nokia 3.5mm jack on lumia are slightly different and many earphones don't work on his phone. Can't say for sure, but do verify that. Both of these earphones don't really need an amp, but will benefit from one.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 24, 2015)

Do not even look for C12, Ignore it if you have budget for VSD3.
Even VSD1 will outshine C12.

- - - Updated - - -

Do not even look for C12, Ignore it if you have budget for VSD3.
Even VSD1 will outshine C12.


----------



## sharingan (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay then i will go for vs3ds but tell me which courier shall i go for? if i go for singpost there is no extra charge.


----------



## ratul (Feb 25, 2015)

sharingan said:


> Okay then i will go for vs3ds but tell me which courier shall i go for? if i go for singpost there is no extra charge.



yeah, singpost should be fine, i ordered through singpost and got my earphones in about a week of ordering, no customs, no hidden charges.


----------



## sharingan (Feb 25, 2015)

I read here in this forum somewhere that free shipping(singpost) might take up to three weeks. I can't wait for it that 
long also someone said if it takes more time than that,then say "goodbye to your earphones" that is scaring me a little.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

singpost is good for buying. I had a good experience with them.


----------



## sharingan (Feb 26, 2015)

Guys after a lot of thinking i decided to go with c-12. I know many of you won't agree with my decision but c-12 being 
Indian brand and its positive reviews made me go for it. Also i can't wait for 3 weeks fro vsd3s also i didn't want that custom problem. Anyway i'll let you know my opinion on it once i get them. You guys have been very helpful thank you very much.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 26, 2015)

C12 are good at what they do.... but very bass heavy. I have used mine for 1 year & now currently using Brainwavz M5.

What I will suggest you is get demo from fellow member from your locality & then decide Or you can choose resale from any forums.

Better get the following one....

T-Peos Popular with Mic in ear canal Earphones (Black) - Buy Online @ Rs.1908/- | Snapdeal


----------



## sharingan (Feb 26, 2015)

^Tpeos popular are good but they have harsh treble(from what i understood by some reviews) and i don't like much treble also mainly i listen to dubstep and electronic genre i think a little bit of more bass would do good fro me. Can't say anything now but thanks anyway.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 26, 2015)

IMO C12 are not good for fast paced music. You can get T peos Tank then if available


----------



## sharingan (Feb 26, 2015)

hmm...well i ordered it in the morning man.If i don't like them then i'll just return them(i can try them for 10 days right! well that's what they say).


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

If they say so you can do so .But do burn them for a little time before commenting on their actual sound quality.


----------



## sharingan (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi guys.Got my c-12 on monday did that burn-in thing(i think it's close to 30 hours),didn't do it continuously though.Okay here is my experience so far.
At first when i put them in my ears they were light enough and felt comfortable.When i started listening to first song(pryda-Allein) i wasn't impressed at all,really i didn't find it much of an upgrade over my cowon em1 because the bass punch was same though the sound felt clearer but then i was disappointed a little because after spending such an amount i was expecting my mind to be blown away.

Anyway on that day i plugged them into my phone and left them(did that burn-in thing). The next day evening when i listened to (aero chord -surfce) a song i was really impressed, i was able to hear each beats,tune,treble so clearly(i was high at that time btw) those electronic tunes starting from low and going up to high ones (in other songs) and energy level also going from low to high,it was really a pleasant experience for me.And now daily i am hearing new sounds or instruments in the same old songs or sounds with more clarity.Also i didn't find it bassy but then again i am not an audiophile and don't know many of the stuff's you guys talk about.Well that was my experience with c-12 and yes i think they worth the money i spent on them.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

^^They are worth it. Enjoy your purchase and do burn it for a bit more time.


----------



## sharingan (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah okay.
offtopic-beats audio on my hp p077tx is nothing but ****.My c-12 sound much better on my lumia 520.The voices in songs always gets fluctuated and overall sound quality feels and sounds like it's suppressed. Any idea about this?

- - - Updated - - -

Aaahhh leave it, fixed the issue by disabling beats audio and using basic windows drivers and now everyhting sounds so much good.Actually beats audio was trying to level the vocals(or so i have heard from internet).The only draw back for me is that i can't use equlizer. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 6, 2015)

sharingan said:


> Aaahhh leave it, fixed the issue by disabling beats audio and using basic windows drivers and now everyhting sounds so much good.Actually beats audio was trying to level the vocals(or so i have heard from internet).The only draw back for me is that i can't use equlizer. But thanks anyway.



Direct sound also craps up the sound try foobar + WASAPI drivers for true quality


----------



## sharingan (Mar 6, 2015)

By googling those words i came to know that foobar is an audio player where as WASAPI is some driver kind of thing. Can you please enlighten me about those things?


----------

